# 12TB Haswell HTPC and File Server



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

I wanted to replace a machine I originally built for playing audio but ended up being using primarily for video. Goals were to consolidate storage as a file server, do HTPC duties, and serve media to other devices, such as our tablets and Raspberry Pi's.

I decided on a system built around the new Haswell architecture released this month.

*Motherboard, CPU, Memory, and Cooling:*
ASRock Z87E-ITX
Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell 3.4GHz (BX80646I54670K)
Mushkin Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 2400 (997092)
Noctua NH-L9I

*Storage:*
Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB SSD (MZ-7PD128BW)
4 x Western Digital Red 3TB (WD30EFRX)
ASUS Blu-ray Burner (BW-14D1XT)

*Case:*
LIAN LI PC-Q25B Black

*Power Supply:*
SeaSonic Platinum Series SS-400FL2 400W Fanless 80 PLUS Platinum Certified

*Accessories:*
Logitech Wireless Touch Keyboard K400 (920-003070)
Esky i10 2.4 GHz Mini Wireless Keyboard and Mouse
Rosewill RHRC-11001 MCE Remote
Vantec ST-530S3-BK Aluminum 5.25" USB 3.0 Optical Drive Enclosure
Anker Uspeed USB 3.0 4-Port Hub

Concessions: The 4670K proc and x87 chipset are absolutely unnecessary for what I'm using this machine for, but I wanted to play around with these parts to gain some experience for future builds. And, since the K's are unlocked, I figure I can try under-clocking it to decrease power and heat

Thoughts on the case: I like the PC-Q25B; its clean and simple. However there are some lack of features that will make it undesirable for many. It has no support for external drives. Since I'll mostly be playing stored media this isn't a concern. For the times I need to play a disc, there is an external Blu-ray drive (behind the photo of the kid below). There are no USB ports on the case - not on the front, not on the side, not on the top - nowhere. Kind of stinks. I have a USB 3.0 hub on top of the Blu-ray drive for quick access. It's a tight fit between the hard drive cage and the power supply. Also, there is no hard drive activity light or reset switch, just a power button. I'd like to have both.




























The hard drive cage incorporates a back pane making HD removal/replacement fast and easy.


















<Jedi hand wave>Ignore the HDMI and other cables... still organizing.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, cool server. Very nice.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice! I am building a similar NAS to yours but using the Atom CPU in the same case. I didn't even realize that their was no HDD lights or a USB on it... Bummer! What PSU did you get? I am getting the Seasonic with a extension plate for longer a PSU.


----------

